# New Tv Is Too High To Hitch Up 26rs



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We're pulling our hair out and really need advice!! Last month we upgraded from a Trailblazer to a Yukon XL. (We took a white knuckle trip to the other side of the state and decided we needed a bigger TV)









We finally got a chance to hook everything up and of course the hitch is too high. We are already on the last holes of our 6 in drop. We have a Reese set up and we're not sure what to do. I've searched the net to try and find a 10 inch drop, but I'm not sure if the new drop will work on the existing hitch.

Please - any advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sure there are other alternatives but you could raise the height of the TT either with the suspension or with larger wheels/tires. That seems odd though that the TT is sitting that low. do you have a picture?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

this may be a silly question, but is the shank turned so that it is pointing down?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Something like THIS ?

Kevin


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Again,

The shank is pointed down, we had it as low as possible to tow our old Roo. When we upgraded to the OB we had to sit on the back of the truck to get it hitched, so now we have a 2" piece of wood under the front so it sits higher when we go to hitch up. It gets pretty hard to crank up, how far do they go up? Maybe we're not cranking it high enough??

I've found the different shanks, but we're not sure if they'll work with our existing gear. I called the place we go the gear from, they say it's best to adjust it with the trailer, but we can't get the trailer on. Feel like we're on a merry go round that won't quit.

We're in Southeast Michigan - any good places around here to get this fixed?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

A friend of mine went from a '93 Suburban to an '07 Suburb an this summer and there was an 18" difference (higher) in receiver heights! He ended up having to get a new shank assembly. He didn't find this out until the Friday he was going to leave for a weekend trip. He ended up calling a local hitch place and they got him set up on Sat morning. I think you're going to need to do the same thing and give a call to a local hitch place. If you want, you could call the same place he called, just to ask the question....www.masterhitch.com. He called the place in Palatine, IL.

Good luck!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

General RV (wixom) is where we got our setup with our TT. They have all of the different size hitch drops. There is also a couple hitch house locations in the area.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the directions, I'll check into master hitch and we got our OB from General, so we'll check there too!!!









Thanks again for the advice!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I had to buy a new shank as well as my new Burb receiver is 6.5" taller than the old one. Reese makes them and it's no biggie. Good Luck


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

mgoblue26rs said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> The shank is pointed down, we had it as low as possible to tow *our old Roo*. When we upgraded to the OB we had to sit on the back of the truck to get it hitched, so now we have a 2" piece of wood under the front so it sits higher when we go to hitch up. It gets pretty hard to crank up, how far do they go up? Maybe we're not cranking it high enough??
> 
> ...


I hope everything works out in time for your trip. I understand how frustrating a situation like this can be. Remember, it's better to take your time and getthe setup correct than to rush it, and overlook safety. By the way.... I thought "Roo's" were only OB's Toy Haulers...


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

We had a Rockwood Roo Hybrid, before our OB. DH decided the hybrid was too much work, so we upgraded trailers in May and now we've upgraded TV, so now we have to upgrade the hitch. I guess this is the never ending cycle of a Campers life.

Do we need to take the trailer in to have the new drop bar installed??

Thanks everyone - YOUR GREAT!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have you measured the height of the ball to see where the receiver should actually be? I think most are about 23 - 24". I'd be surprised if the Yukon XL was too high for the standard shank. You may just have the camper ball too low to get started. I keep about 8 inches of wood under my jack so I don't have to crank it too much. If you can get a lower truck / receiver to help you lift the camper first, place additional wood underneath and then crank it higher. Unhitch the lower truck, raise the camper, and hopefully the Yukon will fit. Again, you have to measure first.

I had this problem once when picking it up from service. They only had the jack resting on a piece of plywood and I couldn't fit underneath. They had to raise the camper with a forlift type thing for me to fit.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You did not mention the model year of your 26RS. Mine is a 2006 model and the trailer coupler is 25 inches from the ground when level. I think the older models sat lower to the ground. I too recently traded tow vehicles, and my receiver height went up about 4 inches! I had to remove the hitch head, turn the 6" shank downward-facing, and mount the head back on at the second set of holes from the top. This set up will give me a slightly nose-down attitude when hitched to the truck. I can't imagine your receiver being higher than mine!









I was already using a chunk of 6x6 pressure-treated post under my tongue jack, and I had to scab on a piece of 2x6 just so I can jack up the tongue high enough to hitch to the new vehicle. I may add an additional piece to make it a little easier.

Remember, your goal it to have a level trailer once it is hitched to the tow vehicle. Measure your trailer coupler height (inside top to ground), add the appropriate amount for TV compression (1/2 tons get more than 3/4 tons), and that will be the hitch ball height required. If you find yourself with not enough tongue jack, you need to add some blocking under the jack.

JT


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

I was worried about it being safe to have that much wood under the jack, especially with kids and pets. (we store the trailer at home). We only need to clear a couple of inches and we'd be good to go. I hate to spend the money if we don't really need it, and of course if we into a hitch shop they'll sell me what ever I think we may need.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that seems strange. My F150 acutally has the bar flipped to rise to get the setup level!


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Our OB is a 2002 26rs. We were perfectly level with the trail blazer and the hitch set at the last 2 holes of the 6 inch drop. I believe the hitch is 2 - 4 inches higher in the new Yukon. When we cranked the trailer up, we only needed 2 inches, but now I'm not sure that we will be level unless we get a 10 drop. Confusion has officially set in!!! LOL


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

We have the 2007 Tahoe same hitch height as the Suburban.

I used my old stinger (adjustable) - flipped it and lowered it to the bottom two holes and was perfect height.

The new Tahoe/Suburban/Yukons have the receiver coming out of the middle of the bumper - making it several inches higher.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Drop the tongue on to a jack stand raise the trailer jack add a couple pieces of 2x10 and hook it up to your TV. check the trailer for level. If it is level when hooked to your TV you may only need to carry a couple pieces of 2x10 wood with you to solve your problem.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

dpthomasjr said:


> Drop the tongue on to a jack stand raise the trailer jack add a couple pieces of 2x10 and hook it up to your TV. check the trailer for level. If it is level when hooked to your TV you may only need to carry a couple pieces of 2x10 wood with you to solve your problem.


Exactly. Much easier than finding a lower truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A picture would really help. Can you back up the TV to the Outback and take a picture?


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Here's the latest - last night we took several suggestions and used a scissor jack to lift the hitch and put 8 inches of wood under the jack and we were able to get the trailer hooked up. THANKS!!!!

When we are hitched we are high in the front of the trailer, between 1&2 on the bubble level. When we unhitched we leveled the trailer and measured the two heights. We've go 8 inches between the top of the trailer receiver and the top of the ball on the truck.

What does everyone suggest?? We're thinking it's best to take it in and have the new drop put on and have them adjust everything for us.

Thanks again for the advice!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

mgoblue26rs said:


> When we unhitched we leveled the trailer and measured the two heights. We've go 8 inches between the top of the trailer receiver and the top of the ball on the truck.


You didn't specify, but I'm assuming the hitch ball is 8 inches higher than your trailer tongue coupler when the trailer is level and sitting on level ground? If that's the case, then yeah, you need to lower that hitch ball height.

I use the bubble levels I've put on the trailer, but to verify and get a better feel for level while setting up my hitch, I use a 48" carpenter's level laying on the floor of the camper. If you are on level ground, you can also measure the ground-to-frame distance in the back and in the front of the trailer.

I would suggest your final setup have you either level when hitched up or slightly nose down. A nose up attitude could contribute to sway.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mgoblue26rs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here's the latest - last night we took several suggestions and used a scissor jack to lift the hitch and put 8 inches of wood under the jack and we were able to get the trailer hooked up. THANKS!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, sounds like you need a bigger drop.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Yes, sounds like you need a bigger drop.


I agree....
A picture of both conditions would be very helpfull though. hooked up and sitting level unhooked.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FYI...if you take in your old drop receiver, you might be able to get some $$ for it. I recently had the axle flipped on my Outback (LOVE IT) and had to get a new drop hitch. I was given a $20 credit to trade in my old one. What was I going to do with it anyway.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone, we are going to take it over and get the new drop and make sure it's all level.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You need a drop shank.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Will an Equalizer shank work with your hitch?

I ordered a drop shank for our tv/tt combo, but didn't need it after all. It's brand new with stickers still on it.
I paid $93.95 for it at Brock's RV Supply Warehouse online...

Equalizer part number is 90-02-4300 6"drop, 10" rise
It measures 12" across the top and 11 1/4" down
Clicky Here for photo

If it will work for you or someone else here, please make me an offer


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Will an Equalizer shank work with your hitch?
> 
> I ordered a drop shank for our tv/tt combo, but didn't need it after all. It's brand new with stickers still on it.
> I paid $93.95 for it at Brock's RV Supply Warehouse online...
> ...


Welcome to skippershe-orama.

Good luck with the sale.


----------

